# stacking wood vertically



## lunk30 (Oct 21, 2009)

does anyone have pics of their wood stacked vertically?????  would this help the wood dry faster?


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 21, 2009)

lunk30 said:
			
		

> does anyone have pics of their wood stacked vertically?????  would this help the wood dry faster?


either i don't understand your question, or the answer is a clear no.

if you are talking about stacking so that the ends of the splits are pointing the sky and the ground, then it's not gonna work well.


----------



## 'bert (Oct 21, 2009)

Remembering from what I have read here, wood seasons via capillary action through the ends of the log, so you want the ends of each split exposed to the wind.

Corrections to this comment should take precedence over my imaginary wood knowledge. %-P


----------



## tonelover (Oct 21, 2009)

Ha, I did it once when I used to buy from a vendor who let people load themselves. Filled the back of my Toyota Tacoma with splits packed as tight as possible standing on their ends. It looked very cool and the seller who has been in business for 15 years says they have never had anyone do that before. We all had a good laugh at my sense of individuality.

The problem I discovered when doing it in that capacity however was that since the tops were almost completely level up to the top rails of my truck bed, I could not crown the load because things would have slid right off while I was driving. So while I made effiecient use of the vertical space up to the bed rails I ended up being able to haul away less than when I loaded horizontally.

No experience stacking like them in my yard though. Unless you have a solid system of support braces you are asking for a big mess and never ending trouble.


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 22, 2009)

I recommend ya stack it the way your neighbors do...don't make it any harder than it is.


----------



## gzecc (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd like to see wood stacked vertically. Do it and post a picture. Take some moisture reading and put it to bed then retest and post.


----------



## PunKid8888 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think it could help drying times, maybe if they were slightly tilted to still allow airflow to the bottom.  Just think then you would have Sun, Wind, and gravity helping with your seasoning. I would like to see someone try it.


----------



## countrybois (Oct 22, 2009)

PunKid8888 said:
			
		

> I think it could help drying times, maybe if they were slightly tilted to still allow airflow to the bottom.  Just think then you would have Sun, Wind, and *gravity* helping with your seasoning. I would like to see someone try it.



Yeah, I know when I turn splits on end the water just runs right out.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 22, 2009)

lunk30 said:
			
		

> does anyone have pics of their wood stacked vertically?????  *would this help the wood dry faster?*



I can't think of a reason it would.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 22, 2009)

countrybois said:
			
		

> PunKid8888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how many I could hang on the clothesline.


----------



## branchburner (Oct 22, 2009)

Speaking of clothesline, this sounds about as easy as stacking your sock drawer vertically. If my socks can stand upright, they probably need washing.

All my wood for 2013 and beyond is currently stacked vertically, but seasoning poorly.


----------



## billb3 (Oct 22, 2009)

all the wood around here stacked vertically are fences


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 22, 2009)

billb3 said:
			
		

> all the wood around here stacked vertically are fences


And see how dry they are!  Go take some reading if you don't believe me.

In CT we also debark them, leave them in log form, and hang wires on them.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've seen a couple guys do it. It's not exactly vertical, HOWEVER, the stack winds up looking like a teepee. I've seen BIG stacks like this before, as big as any holz I've seen built.


----------



## Shari (Oct 23, 2009)

Many years ago we were visiting an old farmer friend of ours.  We walked out to his 'outer' field and saw a really neat display of how he stacked his firewood vertically.  He probably started out with 4-5 splits teepee style and just went around the teepee adding more splits until he had a circle of, maybe, 4-5 foot diameter.  Looked real nice and neat.

Shari


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 23, 2009)

The obvious answer is the holz hausen where on the inside you stack vertical to gain airflow seasoning.  I only stacked vertical in the very center, it is difficult to stack vertical, but it makes a chimney effect.


----------



## Duetech (Oct 23, 2009)

Ny rounds I have had that were left on the ground standing in a vertical orientation have always been wet inside even after a couple of years "seasoning". So make sure what you stack for your experiment is off the ground and has excellent drainage. I would think containment would be a problem though.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 23, 2009)

If your goal is faster drying, get the wood sooner than later, cut it shorter than longer, split it sooner than later, split it smaller than bigger, then store it in the windiest and sunniest place you have available.  This place should either be well drained or the wood should be kept off the ground with something like pallets.  

Some will argue that it should be stacked, stacked with the ends into the prevailing winds, top covered, top covered in the fall, etc.  On my windy, sunny and well drained site, I didn't notice any significant difference in this other than it is a lot more work.  So, all my seasoning is now done in a large heap that is made by tossing from the splitter and pushing taller with the tractor.  That said, anything that might get burned this year is now stacked under a roof because I don't like picking through snow and ice for wood.


----------



## countrybois (Oct 23, 2009)

branchburner said:
			
		

> Speaking of clothesline, this sounds about as easy as stacking your sock drawer vertically. If my socks can stand upright, they probably need washing.
> 
> *All my wood for 2013 and beyond is currently stacked vertically, but seasoning poorly*.




and still has these green things hanging on it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 23, 2009)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> I've seen a couple guys do it. It's not exactly vertical, HOWEVER, the stack winds up looking like a teepee. I've seen BIG stacks like this before, as big as any holz I've seen built.



My Uncle stacks his split wood this way . . . like you said, it ends up looking kind of like a teepee.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 23, 2009)

I loaded up my trailer with vertically stacked rounds this week. Of course it's a small trailer, and each round is 40 inches diameter, and there's only two of them..... FWIW it's raining and there appears to be water pooling on one of them pretty bad. I think that's enough evidence for me that having a rounded side towards the rain will be better than something that can hold water (potentially). Maybe start doing all chainsaw cuts at an angle.


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 28, 2009)

I think you'd tend to get water in the wood if it is stacked vertically because the end of each piece would be exposed to rain. However, I have seen a few people around here making giant haystack-style wood stacks with splits stacked vertically. I don't know how well it works.


----------

